#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  龍頭像(原型)-艾碧斯˙丹塔(付失敗品)

## 雷德托爾

潛水很久囉...
因為課業忙阿(真的?

這次的設計基礎要我們做大小為20x20x30(高) 單位為公分的有機形模型

所以我就突發奇想(屁啦
來作龍頭啦XD

艾碧絲˙丹塔 
自家龍中唯一有彎曲龍角的ㄧ隻 
因為還沒畫她的龍設圖 
就直接以三次元的方式呈現了

作模型嘛...當然要講求寫實
所以我作的是龍形的型態(非龍人)
寫實風...(大概吧

ps.這只是原模喔

以下慢慢觀賞










有獸ㄧ定會想問有沒有完成品?







......








完成品?






那是啥?






能吃嗎?






好啦 其實我當天就作完了
只是誤解題材的意思 作出來的感覺很奇怪 

所以我決定重做了 到時再把滿意的完成品貼上來

以下是失敗品....








頭部鱗片一整個失敗....很挫折
只有脖子的鱗片表現很好而已....囧
所以隨隨便便的給她塗黑

雖然很多同學都說我作得很棒
老師還說我因該是去唸造藝系的料

但我真的覺得完成品不滿意...
所以還是重做吧....這種東西展出去能看嗎...(汗

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

呃 頭部鱗片應該是小一點或是不同於脖子鱗片的形狀
去掉頭角,留羊角(?) 比較像黑龍(DnD化?)

----------


## DDdragon

很棒很棒很棒的作品呀~

鱗片居然想到用那個~ 可是沒撥開感覺太厚重了= ="

其實在臉上的鱗片 應該是不一樣的說~

比較圓也比較大

而且細密的變化才有辦法讓龍頭變得更顯實吧~

話說 龍設啥時有 0 W 0++ 期待瞜

----------


## Argraox_Rena

雷德的作品雖然沒有原先他預期的理想....不過也算是佳作吧?!
創作龍是一個好玩的經歷,結果應該不太重要[打分數或拼學分等其他除外XD]
你好有才華~~好羨慕嘎~~
本龍連美術和文學細胞都不發達,搞不好是分配到有問題的基因[捧腹笑]




> 所以我就突發奇想(屁啦 
> 來作龍頭啦XD


應該是反射動作吧[歐飛]

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

那個材質是什麼??黏土?(炸

看起來就要做很久...真是厲害XD

手殘的我連個頭都畫不出來還到3D XD

----------


## 月光牙狼

恩...做的真是好阿~~~~
小狼我也是連畫都畫不出來呢!!
大大居然能不畫設計圖做出來!!!
真是太厲害的!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

最後一張照片感覺鱗片上用了許多時間去製作

用了什麼材料以及總共花了多少時間呢 ?

改天用這經驗完成一整隻龍吧

----------


## a70701111

鱗片很好看……
是紙黏土做的吧？
光是想像要捏出來就花了不少時間，在加上動手做成品，都是有難度的做為。
不過這是什麼學校的作業阿？
感覺上挺有趣的……

----------


## 雷德托爾

TOa70701111 
本體是紙黏土 鱗片是~~~~南瓜子W
我是唸大葉大學 設計學院的 
而我的作品風格比較偏向其中ㄧ個學系叫造形藝術
那個學系都是作雕像公仔居多

TO狼王
只花三小時 材料是紙黏土有用鐵絲作脖子骨架
鱗片是用瓜子 也就是說整隻龍都很環保 噗
作整隻龍啊....等我大二要做比人還大的雕像實再說囉XD

TO月光牙狼
過獎過獎W

TO銀狼‧杰斯洛特
是紙黏土
我對3D還滿有概念的W

TO德雷克 阿格拉斯
謝謝W
其實是直覺XD

TODDdragon
脖子的鱗片是用南瓜子 
頭上的鱗片是用ㄧ般的瓜子
感想是...南瓜子不撥殼就很有鱗片的厚度
瓜子...根本不能當鱗片!!(翻桌
龍設啊...等我期考完囉~
附註 他是母龍W

TO藍龍凱藍卓斯
我覺得...頭上鱗片用瓜子是ㄧ種錯誤=3=

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

唉呀！背面、側面還不錯看的說！

----------


## a70701111

噗！！是南瓜子阿！！
我還在想怎麼把紙粘土每個都捏得如此『粒粒分明』XD
恩恩……這種學系的作業比我想像的還要有趣許多。
果然是隔行如隔山阿……

----------


## Argraox_Rena

哇~~龍鱗是用瓜子排列出來的
是那種...黑黑的...整顆吃下去鹹鹹的那種吧?!
這個...好厲害嘎!!!

其實爬行動物的吻部、頭部鱗片有許多不同的形狀、大小和顏色,
未必由單一型態的鱗片組成,這可以做為分類鑑定的依據喔~!!!

----------

